# Ocularis strikes!



## shew97 (Feb 13, 2014)

Tonight when I left the house I saw this rabbit sitting by the wood line. First shot hit dead center in the back and the second shot hit in the side of the head. Using .36 cal lead with .30 latex 3/4 butter fly draw.


----------



## zippo (Jul 9, 2014)

Nice shot !


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Good shooting! Should make a fine meal.

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## Hoss (Jun 3, 2014)

Good shot, now off to the frying pan.


----------



## Lee Silva (Feb 9, 2013)

TO THE PAN!!!!!!

Fine shootin indeed, MR.Shew..


----------



## Nicholson (Sep 25, 2012)

It was only a matter of time before the kill pics from the ocularis start popping up. Great shot and thanks for the pic!


----------

